# SD webster-waubay area



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I just moved to south dakota near the watertown area, and was wondering where the fish are biting around the webster area because i dont live to far from there?
I was looking for where the perch are biting.


----------



## eyehitman (Dec 31, 2007)

Caught a pile of eyes on the south side of Grenville slough. A few perch here and there. Eyes aren't very big but its fairly steady action right before and right after sunrise, sunset. This was a week ago so dont know what its like now. Let me know if you here anything more.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

A word of warning. Be very careful where you fish. Some of these lakes are becoming "locked" on private land as the water goes down. I have fished two lakes in the area this year that are close to being shut down by the farmer because of the lack of respect shown by the fisherman. FYI


----------

